# estar tumbado en la cama boca arriba



## thorwald34

Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a dire "estar tumbado" in letto in italiano. Lo ho cercato in dizzionario c'è "riposato" oppure "sdraiato" ma riposare capisco che significa descansar e sdraiato lo vedo come reclinado. Vorrei esprimere "estar tumbado en la cama boca arriba".

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## fer1975

Tumbado = stravaccato es una forma coloquial para expresar que alguien esta' tumbado en la cama boca arriba 

Tambien creo que 'spaparanzato' es otra forma para decir que alguien esta' tumbado en la cama/sofa/ce'sped. Pero ni 'stravaccato' ni 'spaparanzato' significan que alguien esta' durmiendo sino que esta' descansando tumbado.
Otra forma es 'stare a pancia all'aria'.


----------



## Lexinauta

*'Tumbado'*, in spagnolo, non esprime una particolare idea. Può essere usato per dire che qualche cosa stà 'caduta' in terra o sopra un'altra cosa. Ma se parliamo del letto, allora possiamo dire 'coricato'. Il contesto farà la sua parte.


----------



## 0scar

_Tumbado en la cama_ es _caduto nel letto_


----------



## fer1975

0scar said:


> _Tumbado en la cama_ es _caduto nel letto_


In italiano non diciamo strae 'caduto nel letto' ma 'stare steso nel letto'.


----------



## 0scar

Por acá tampoco se usa mucho "estar tumbado en la cama".
A veces se puede decir "me tumbé en la cama y me quede dormido enseguida" 
Como estas frases italianas que encontré en Google
"...la sera sono *caduto nel letto* e non mi sn svegliato più..."
"...sono *caduto nel letto* per un altra ora..."


----------



## Neuromante

A ver. Teniendo en cuenta muchos matices y haciendo solo una aproximación:
Tumbar es Tirar Verbo transitivo
Tumbarse es Distendersi. Verbo normalmente reflexivo

Son solo ideas aproximadas, repito. Me parece que todos los verbos en este tema Tumbar, tumbarse, caer, caerse, cadere, etc tienen muchísimas opciones de ser malinterpretados por lo ambiguo y lo subjetivo fe sus interpretaciones.

Estar tumbado sería más o menos essere sdraiato/distesso. Riposare... en cuanto alguien que está tumbado suele estar descansando (Podría estar durmiendo la mona -Ver antiguo hilo sobre la expresión-)


----------



## 0scar

Lo de *distenderse *no lo veo. *Echarse* a dormir  dejandose caer si.
Acá significa lo que dice  la RAE

*tumbar**.*
(De la onomat. _tumb_).

*1. *tr. Hacer caer o derribar a alguien o algo.
*2. *tr. Inclinar algo sin que llegue a caer enteramente.
*3. *tr. Talar árboles o cortar ciertas plantas.

*13. *prnl. coloq. Echarse, especialmente a dormir.


----------



## thorwald34

Grazie mille a tutti, mi avete aiutato parecchio


----------



## danalto

Se puede tambien decir *buttarsi sul letto*.
*Mi sono buttato sul letto per qualche minuto*.
*Vado a buttarmi sul letto una mezz'ora*.


----------



## gatogab

*"estar tumbado en la cama boca arriba"*
Buttato supino sul letto.

gg


----------



## MOMO2

thorwald34 said:


> Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a dire "estar tumbado" in letto in italiano. Lo ho cercato in dizzionario c'è "riposato" oppure "sdraiato" ma riposare capisco che significa descansar e sdraiato lo vedo come reclinado. Vorrei esprimere "estar tumbado en la cama boca arriba".
> 
> Grazie in anticipo


 
Hola.

Cuando estoy "sdraiata" en mi cama, estoy en posición orizontal. 
Momo2


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> Hola.
> 
> Cuando estoy "sdraiata" en mi cama, estoy en posición horizontal.
> Momo2


É arrivata la domanda, MOMO
¿Posición horizontal boca arriba o boca abajo?
Sdraiata = tendida
Cariños.
gg


----------



## MOMO2

gatogab said:


> É arrivata la domanda, MOMO
> ¿Posición horizontal boca arriba o boca abajo?
> Sdraiata = tendida
> Cariños.
> gg


 
 

essere sdraiati sul letto in posizione supina / a pancia in su (Entrambe le opzioni sono corrette)
essere sdraiati sul letto in posizione prona / bocconi (Entrambe le opzioni sono corrette)

Che bello 

Grazie per l'h (che vergogna!)

Momo2


----------



## MOMO2

Permetti?



thorwald34 said:


> Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a dire "estar tumbado" in a/sul letto in italiano. Lo L'ho cercato in nel / sul dizzionario. C'è "riposato" oppure "sdraiato" ma riposare capisco che significa descansar e sdraiato lo vedo come reclinado. Vorrei esprimere "estar tumbado en la cama boca arriba".
> 
> Grazie in anticipo


----------



## gatogab

MOMO2 said:


> essere sdraiati sul letto in posizione supina / a pancia in su (Entrambe le opzioni sono corrette)
> essere sdraiati sul letto in posizione prona / bocconi (Entrambe le opzioni sono corrette)
> 
> Che bello
> 
> Grazie per l'h (che vergogna!)...sicuramente una distrazione italcaste. Ne faccio a dozzine.
> Momo2


Allora:
Per me, chi si "tumba" sul letto mi fa pensare, per esempio, ad uno che arriva stanco morto dal lavoro e si 'butta' sul letto, così come sta.
Invece, uno che si sdraia sul letto, lo fa con più calma, magari appena uscito dalla doccia, con l'intenzione di leggere un bel libro.
Comunque "tumbarse" (buttarsi) mi da un'immagine più decisa e 'violenta' dello sdraiarsi (tenderse)
É solo una ideuzza mia.
gg


----------



## Kristiina Kuolema

buttarsi sul letto?
crollare sul letto?


----------



## stephdiella

Ragazzi a me sembra che stiate tutti troppo vedendo la parte letterale del verbo. Tumbarse, in questo contesto è sdraiarsi. Punto. "Estoy tumbado en la cama" è "sono sdraiato sul letto". Il "boca arriba" si traduce con " a faccia in su " oppure "supino/a" . Quindi la frase completa sarebbe sono sdraiato a letto (o sul letto) a faccia in su ". Il "buttarsi sul letto" non c'entra proprio niente.


----------



## zipp404

stephdiella said:


> Tumbarse, in questo contesto è sdraiarsi. Punto. "Estoy tumbado en la cama" è "sono sdraiato sul letto". Il "boca arriba" si traduce con " a faccia in su " oppure "supino/a" . Quindi la frase completa sarebbe sono sdraiato a letto (o sul letto) a faccia in su ".



Stephdiella ha ragione.  Il verbo _tumbar / tumbarse_ ha vari significati, ma in questo particolare contesto significa _sdraiarsi, stendersi, coricarsi_
Dal Dizionario Hoepli Spagnolo-Italiano:

tumbar
*1* abbattere, atterrare, far cadere ● | _el viento había tumbado muchos árboles_: il vento aveva abbattuto molti alberi *2* fig fam tramortire, stendere ● | _este tufo tumba a cualquiera_: questo puzzo stenderebbe chiunque | _tumbó la mosca con un tremendo sopapo_: tramortì la mosca con una manata tremenda *3* fig fam bocciare ● | _le tumbaron en latín_: l'hanno bocciato in latino
► [v tr prnl] ● *1* (a/en) sdraiarsi, stendersi, coricarsi ● | _tumbarse al sol_: sdraiarsi al sole *2* fig lasciarsi andare, mollare ● | _Ana se ha tumbado y ya no quiere estudiar_: Anna ha mollato e non vuole più studiare
► [v intr] ● *1* ruzzolare, cadere ● | _tumbó a tierra_: cadde a terra *2* mar (_barco_) abbattere in carena. ●

Riguardo quel pronome _*le*_ nella frase di cui sopra  _le tumbaron en latín_: l'hanno bocciato in latino, questa usanza del pronome _*le*_ per riferirse all'oggetto diretto del verbo, sia femminile sia maschile, si denomina _*leísmo*_ ed è prevalente particolarmente in Spagna. 

Nello spagnolo che io ho imparato, questo _*le*_ è riservato *esclusivamente *per indicare un dativo o oggetto *in*diretto (sia femminile sia maschile): 

l_e dieron un libro_: gli/le hanno dato un libro.  Come si risolve l'ambiguità?  Aggiungendo _a é_l o _a ella_ all’inizio o alla fine della frase:  _A él _le dieron un libro y _a ella_ un diccionario.
Per segnalare un accusativo maschile si usa _*lo*_, per il femminile _*la*_: 

_*lo *__tumbaron en latín: _l'hanno bocciat*o* in latino
_*la* tumbaron en latín: _l'hanno bocciat*a* in latino
Io personalmente de-tes-to il leísmo.


----------



## symposium

Creo que el leìsmo depende de que en castellano una persona nunca es objeto directo, sino siempre indirecto: no "se tumba alguien" sino "a alguien", por eso no me parece gramaticalmente ilògico que se diga "doy un libro a él"="le doy un libro"/"tumbaron à él"="le tumbaron". Pero bueno, por lo visto, hay las dos opciones.


----------



## TheCrociato91

symposium said:


> Creo que el leìsmo depende de que en castellano una persona nunca es objeto directo, sino siempre indirecto


Eso no es cierto. El hecho de que el complemento directo de persona vaya introducido por la preposición "a" *no* significa que se convierta en objeto indirecto. Sigue siendo objeto directo, con lo cual lo normal sería usar los pronombres "lo(s)" y "la(s)". Dicho esto, se aceptan ciertas formas de leísmo, pues es un fenómeno que existe desde el castellano antiguo.


----------



## zipp404

*1*. En español los *verbos transitivos* *no *requieren la preposición “a” cuando el complemento directo del verbo transitivo es una cosa concreta o ideal:

Leo *el periódico* todos los días ==> Lo leo todos los días.
Cruzo l*a calle ==*> La cruzo
No comprendo *el concepto* de 'realidad' en el idealismo de Hegel ==> No lo comprendo

Los *verbos transitivos* requieren la preposición “a” cuando el complemento directo del verbo transitivo es *una persona o un animal doméstico hacia el cual se siente cariño, *o también qualquier otro animal:


Ayer vi *a* mi papà ==>  Ayer *lo *vi
Ayer vi *a* mi mamà ==>  Ayer *la *vi
Quiero mucho *a* mi gatito ==> *Lo *quiero mucho
Es importante proteger *a* todos los animales porque ellos también tienen el derecho a una vida feliz.  Es importante proteger*los*.

¿Por qué en español se usa la preposición “a” cuando el complemento directo de un verbo transitivo es una persona o un animal?

De niño mis abuelos me decían que la preposición “a” se usa con los verbos transitivos cuando el complemento directo es una persona o un animal domestico porque así _se muestra *respeto *hacia las personas y *consideración *y *cariño *hacia los animales_.  No sé si este uso de la preposición "a" se basa sobre la explicación de mis abuelos, pero me parece una explicación muy bonita.

*2*. En español los *verbos intransitivos* requieren la preposición “a” cuando el verbo intransitivo rige un complemento indirecto:

*Le* di un libro *a mi amigo*.  En este caso la presencia de la preposición “a” es necesaria al principio de una conversación o un escrito para determinar la individualidad del pronombre indirecto "*le*" cuando no se sabe de quien se está hablando.

Por ejemplo, supongamos que un día encuentro a un amigo en la calle y le digo: “Ayer *le* di el libro”.  En este caso el interlocutor no puede saber a quién me refiero.  Es necesario especificar la individualidad del pronombre “*le*” añadiendo la preposición “*a*” + un sustantivo:

Ayer *le* di el libro *a mi hermano*.
Más adelante en la conversación, cuando ya se sabe a quien se refiere el pronombre indirecto"le",, no es necesario repetir la preposición “a” + el sustantivo.

Principio de la conversación:   Ayer vi *a Juan*.
Más adelante en la conversación:  *Le* di el libro.   ===>   ¿*A quién* se refiere el pronombre indirecto '*le*'?  Respuesta:  *A* *Juan *que ya ha sido mencionado *anteriormente *en la conversación.

*3*. En español muy a menudo se repite la preposición “a” con los complementos indirectos de los verbos intransitivos ya sea por énfasis o por simple repetición:

*Me* gusta el italiano==>  *A mí me *gusta mucho el italiano.


----------



## stephdiella

zipp404 said:


> Stephdiella ha ragione.  Il verbo _tumbar / tumbarse_ ha vari significati, ma in questo particolare contesto significa _sdraiarsi, stendersi, coricarsi_
> Dal Dizionario Hoepli Spagnolo-Italiano:
> 
> tumbar
> *1* abbattere, atterrare, far cadere ● | _el viento había tumbado muchos árboles_: il vento aveva abbattuto molti alberi *2* fig fam tramortire, stendere ● | _este tufo tumba a cualquiera_: questo puzzo stenderebbe chiunque | _tumbó la mosca con un tremendo sopapo_: tramortì la mosca con una manata tremenda *3* fig fam bocciare ● | _le tumbaron en latín_: l'hanno bocciato in latino
> ► [v tr prnl] ● *1* (a/en) sdraiarsi, stendersi, coricarsi ● | _tumbarse al sol_: sdraiarsi al sole *2* fig lasciarsi andare, mollare ● | _Ana se ha tumbado y ya no quiere estudiar_: Anna ha mollato e non vuole più studiare
> ► [v intr] ● *1* ruzzolare, cadere ● | _tumbó a tierra_: cadde a terra *2* mar (_barco_) abbattere in carena. ●
> 
> Riguardo quel pronome _*le*_ nella frase di cui sopra  _le tumbaron en latín_: l'hanno bocciato in latino, questa usanza del pronome _*le*_ per riferirse all'oggetto diretto del verbo, sia femminile sia maschile, si denomina _*leísmo*_ ed è prevalente particolarmente in Spagna.
> 
> Nello spagnolo che io ho imparato, questo _*le*_ è riservato *esclusivamente *per indicare un dativo o oggetto *in*diretto (sia femminile sia maschile):
> 
> l_e dieron un libro_: gli/le hanno dato un libro.  Come si risolve l'ambiguità?  Aggiungendo _a é_l o _a ella_ all’inizio o alla fine della frase:  _A él _le dieron un libro y _a ella_ un diccionario.
> Per segnalare un accusativo maschile si usa _*lo*_, per il femminile _*la*_:
> 
> _*lo *__tumbaron en latín: _l'hanno bocciat*o* in latino
> _*la* tumbaron en latín: _l'hanno bocciat*a* in latino
> Io personalmente de-tes-to il leísmo.


Condivido la posizione sul leísmo. Aggiungo che è un fenomeno prevalente nel nord della Spagna.


----------

